# All foods?



## Jackson (Mar 11, 2005)

Hey all,

I like to give my mantids a mix of everything to make it more natural. I feed mainly brown crickets at the moment and the odd waxworm/waxmoth maybe once a week. Could you please list all food types that can be fed to mantids? At the moment my pair are probably L4 and the are H. Grandis.

Many Thanks

Jackson.


----------



## Leah (Mar 11, 2005)

Here is a list of some feeders that can be used(depending on size of species):

superworms

mealworms

kingworms

silkworms

butterworms

waxworms

Probably red worms and nightcrawlers - havent tried this

brown crickets

camel crickets

black crickets

grasshoppers

locusts

katydids

any moth from the above worms (silk &amp; wax)

wild moths (use common sense with this one)

some butterflies

flies

aphids

leaf hoppers

fruit flies

cockroaches

Thats all I can think of right now.


----------



## Chris Dickie (Mar 11, 2005)

leah do you have a picture of camel crickets? I don't know what they are, altough it may just be another common name for something I do know! I hate common names! lol


----------



## Leah (Mar 11, 2005)

They are a species found naturally in many parts of the US.

http://www.ces.ncsu.edu/depts/ent/notes/Urban/camel.htm


----------



## Chris Dickie (Mar 11, 2005)

no I don't know them, I thought you meant a comercially cultured cricket, lol

remind me almost of cave crickets though(heres me using a common name as I can't remember the latin!)


----------



## Leah (Mar 11, 2005)

There are some that are very similar, smaller, more grey in color that we call cave crickets in the NW US. I dont know if that is anything like what you are talking about though. None of them are commercially cultured here that I am aware of.


----------

